# SHOCKING!



## Slovensky (Aug 23, 2005)

I went out into the garden to find my daughter and discovered her looking like this!
It caused a great deal of amusement when I clambered on the trampoline to see if I could get my hair like it too - I tried my best but Elise kept touching me and shocking all the static out of it :lmao:


----------



## Chase (Aug 23, 2005)

Lol I love it!


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 23, 2005)

this is great!!! too funny!!!.....great shot....


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Aug 23, 2005)

that is totally crazy!! wow


----------



## Calliope (Aug 23, 2005)

:lmao: 

Sounds like ya'll had fun!


----------



## Mansi (Aug 24, 2005)

awesome!
way cool


----------



## photo gal (Aug 24, 2005)

lol, thanks for sharing!!! : )


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 25, 2005)

Oh, I like this one! This is good! So funny!


----------

